# Canon Announces Full-Frame Digital SLR Camera 6D Mark II



## jebrady03 (Apr 1, 2015)

The EOS 6D Mark II Digital SLR Camera Includes a New Full-Frame Sensor, Built-in Wireless and GPS, Intervalometer, Articulating Touch-Screen, Dual-Pixel AutoFocus, 8K video recording, and 16-Bit sensor yielding 15.8 stops of Dynamic Range

LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., April 1, 2015 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today introduced the EOS 6D Mark II Digital SLR Camera, a versatile mid-range full-frame camera with the durability and performance professionals require and the creative imaging options serious photographers crave. Canon has coupled the incredible image quality of a newly designed 39.3-megapixel full-frame CMOS sensor capable of 8K video with no line skipping and Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processor with the creative potential of built-in Wireless and GPS features. The camera also includes a 31-point AF array and the EOS Scene Detection system features the 150,000-pixel RGB+IR 252-zone metering sensor for enhanced precision originally introduced on the 7D Mark II, all in an affordable camera body. Building upon the qualities that made the EOS 5D Mark III camera so successful, the EOS 6D Mark II bridges the gap for budget-minded photographers, videographers and cinematographers who are eager to step up into the world of full-frame imaging.

"The introduction of this camera completes a well-rounded ecosystem from input through output for Canon, allowing us to provide the right combination of features for every level of photographer. We believe the EOS 6D Mark II Digital SLR Camera along with our new PIXMA Pro printers will help unlock the creative vision of so many who aspire to capture and display their artistic abilities," stated Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A.

Designed for advanced amateurs and videographers making the move to a full-frame Digital SLR, the EOS 6D Mark II fits neatly into Canon's professional imaging system with an advanced feature set including full manual options for creative control in addition to new and intuitive automatic settings to help even novice photographers capture great images. The camera's construction helps meet the needs of professionals with a 150,000-cycle shutter durability and EOS Integrated Cleaning System for high-quality vibration-based dust removal. Among the many advancements in Canon's new EOS 6D Mark II is the Company's proprietary Dual DIGIC 6+ Image Processor that powers the camera's fast 16-bit analog-to-digital conversion for exceptionally smooth color tones and gradation. The camera offers a full-frame, 39.3-megapixel CMOS sensor and continuous shooting up to 7.5 frames per second (fps).

Thanks to the combination of its new CMOS image sensor and the powerful Dual DIGIC 6+ image processor, the EOS 6D Mark II provides a wide ISO range from 50-51200 two high settings, H1: 102400 and H2: 204800. These outstanding low-light capabilities allow the EOS 6D to easily capture dimly lit scenes such as wedding ceremonies, indoor corporate events, or landscapes at dusk. To support the ample sensitivity of the new camera's sensor, the EOS 6D Mark II camera's Auto Focus (AF) system includes a newly-developed 31-point AF sensor featuring 11 high-precision dual cross-type points with an exceptional EV -4 sensitivity rating and 20 cross-type points with EV -2 for accurate focusing even in extremely low-light conditions and compositions.

The EOS 6D Mark II has a 7.7cm (3.0”) Vari-angle Clear View LCD II Touch screen with a sharp 1,040k dot resolution and is ideal for video shooting, or composing images from unusual and creative angles. The screen is a capacitive type, which supports a series of multi-touch gestures including swiping and pinch-zooming – perfect for navigating menus, amending settings or flicking through images.

Full-Frame 8K Ultra HD Video

Videographers, student filmmakers, and creative independent spirits will appreciate the full-frame video capabilities of the EOS 6D Mark II in an affordable and compact body. Borrowing from the best of the entire EOS series and breaking new ground in the DSLR world, the EOS 6D Mark II provides full manual control over exposure and audio levels while recording video. The camera features NTSC and PAL video modes at multiple frame rates, recording 8K at 30 (29.97), 24 (23.976) and 25 fps, 4K at 60 (59.94) and 50 fps and standard video at 30 (29.97) and 25 fps. The camera provides up to 29 minutes and 59 seconds of continuous recording (with 4GB automatic file partitioning) in selectable All i-framei or IPB compressions with embedded timecode. Especially when used with large aperture lenses, the EOS 6D Mark II camera's full-frame sensor offers a tremendous degree of creative control over depth-of-field, helping users to achieve pro-quality cinematic effects in Ultra HD video recordings.

Built-in Wireless and GPS

For the ultimate in DSLR connectivity and control, the EOS 6D Mark II features a built-in wireless transmitter which allows the camera to share images and video with the user's choice of wireless devices such as select PowerShot cameras, smartphones, or tablets, as well as cloud-based destinations including social networking sites through the Canon iMAGE GATEWAYii. A very intuitive and useful wireless feature is the new, free Canon EOS Remote app available for iOS and Android systems which will allow a smartphone or wireless device such as a tablet to remotely connect, control and operate the connected EOS 6D Mark II, even when shooting 8K video. This seamless connection and control will open new opportunities for professional photographers shooting weddings or remote wildlife, without the need for tethered operation or accessories.

For on-location shooters, landscape photographers or enthusiast photo travelers, the EOS 6D Mark II features a built-in GPS receiver to record longitude, latitude, elevation and Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) as EXIF data for seamless geo-tagging while shooting. The GPS coordinates are appended to each image and easily syncs with Canon software or mapping apps on social network sites to show image locations. Use of UTC data allows images to be chronologically mapped and trails plotted and recorded.

A built-in GPSiv Receiver provides a digital compass and can record location information including longitude, latitude, elevation, camera direction and universal coordinated time (UTC) as EXIF data for geotagging both images and movie files in real time. The built-in pop-up flash is convenient for many applications and can also act as an optical controller with compatible off-camera EX-series Speedlites for enhanced pro-quality lighting effects.

Boundless Creativity

To help photographers unlock their full creative potential and explore all the different avenues of digital photography, the EOS 6D Mark II includes several creative modes for image capture. First is the HDR (High Dynamic Range) mode allowing the camera to capture three separate exposures and combine them in-camera for a stunning image capturing both enhanced shadow detail and bright highlights. Next is the camera's Multiple Exposure mode where users can combine up to nine individual images into a single composite image, with no need for later computer post-processing. Two different compositing methods are provided, Additive and Average. Compositing results can be viewed in real time on the camera's LCD monitor, and there is a one-step Undo command that allows photographers to delete an image and try again if desired. The EOS 6D Mark II will even allow photographers to specify a previously captured RAW image as the starting point for a new Multiple Exposure composite image. In addition to HDR and Multiple Exposure modes are Canon's standard Scene Intelligent Auto and special scene modes to capture great images with ease. The EOS 6D Mark II camera features dual card slots for SD/SDHC/SDXC, including Ultra High Speed (UHS-1) SD cards. Data transfer speeds from the camera to a personal computer are enhanced with the addition of a SuperSpeed USB 3.0 port.
Pricing and Availability

The EOS 6D Mark II Digital SLR Camera will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $2,399.00 and it will additionally be offered in a kit version with Canon's EF 24-105mm f/4-5.6 IS STM zoom lens at an estimated retail price of $2,799.00. Both configurations are expected to be available in August 2015.

About Canon U.S.A., Inc.

Canon U.S.A., Inc., is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions. With approximately $45.6 billion in global revenue, its parent company, Canon Inc. (NYSE:CAJ), ranks third overall in U.S. patents registered in 2014† and is one of Fortune Magazine's World’s Most Admired Companies in 2014. In 2014, for the eleventh consecutive year, Canon U.S.A. has received the PCMag.com Readers' Choice Award for Service and Reliability. Committed to the highest level of customer satisfaction and loyalty, Canon U.S.A. provides 100 percent U.S.-based consumer service and support for all of the products it distributes. Canon U.S.A. is dedicated to its Kyosei philosophy of social and environmental responsibility. To keep apprised of the latest news from Canon U.S.A., sign up for the Company's RSS news feed by visiting www.usa.canon.com/rss.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 1, 2015)

jebrady03 said:


> The EOS 6D Mark II Digital SLR Camera Includes a New Full-Frame Sensor, Built-in Wireless and GPS, Intervalometer, Articulating Touch-Screen, Dual-Pixel AutoFocus, 8K video recording, and 16-Bit sensor yielding 15.8 stops of Dynamic Range



Thanks about the information, these specs sound great! I nearly wanted to post this myself, but was to lazy to copy/paste the text from other forums announcing this, no doubt it'll be on the CR main page shortly. 

What's most exciting that Canon at last admits that the dr of their now-legacy line of sensors (i.e. up to the 7d2 and 1dx) is not competitive anymore and they really implemented their r&d patents to enable users to at last do good photography.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh, how I love this day... :


----------



## msatter (Apr 1, 2015)

II I thought we were already on IV for the 6D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2015)

Only 39 MP? No innovation. Fail.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 1, 2015)

You forgot to mention upgrading to a decent rear wheel from the xxD series.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 1, 2015)

Ah yes...April 1, the day millions of people feel compelled to demonstrate to the rest of the world why they should not quit their day job.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 1, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Ah yes...April 1, the day millions of people feel compelled to demonstrate to the rest of the world why they should not quit their day job.



And some feel the need to be condescending dicks when someone is trying to have a little light hearted fun. Which category do you fall into?


----------



## Vivid Color (Apr 1, 2015)

This April fools joke is much better than the Canon buys Yongnuo one.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 1, 2015)

All we have to do is send in our current cameras and canon CPS will exchange them for free. Rebels and up. I read it on the Internet, so it must be true.


----------



## RGF (Apr 1, 2015)

Why wasn't the left hand model announced at the same time?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting for cannon to come out with a DSLR that shoots HD video at 2000FPS so I can shoot slow motion sequences of hummingbirds......


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 1, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Ah yes...April 1, the day millions of people feel compelled to demonstrate to the rest of the world why they should not quit their day job.



In the good ol' days when the kids still weren't accelerated by mobile phones and internet, afaik it was good habit no to expose April fool's jokes on the very same day. By now it's not a joke anymore and annoying spam if it's exposed immediately, even if the joke author did some work to create a nice one.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 1, 2015)

it's the world of instant gratification for everything. Waiting 5 seconds feels like waiting five years these days. Very unfortunate for many, many things.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 1, 2015)

A 40MP 6D2 would be awesome.
Too bad that's more likely for the 6DMk4

In other news, I heard Canon just signed a deal to purchase Hassleblad and the next 1D seried body will be medium format.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 1, 2015)

OP - well done! Are you sure you don't actually write Canon's press releases? You've got the language and tone down perfectly. So well done, in fact, that I was ready to pre-order a couple of these!


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks! It's mostly a Frankenstein amalgamation of existing press releases. There's a little bit of language I inserted here and there, however.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 1, 2015)

Can I get fries with that?


----------

